# Jakobsweg - Camino del Norte, Camino Primitivo, Camino Frances



## Lakka (21. April 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

habe mich in den letzten Tagen kurzfristig entschlossen im Zeitraum von Ende Mai bis ca. Mitte Juni mich zum Pilgern auf den (oder eher einen?) Jakobsweg zu begeben. Mein Antrieb dazu würd ich zu 60% spirituell und zu 40% sportlich ansehen. Aber genug davon 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Küstenweg (Camino del Norte) dieser Route. Starten möchte ich in Bilbao, dann über Santander und Gijon bis nach Oviedo. Dort dann auf dem Camino Primitivo über die Berge auf den Camino Frances bis nach Santiago de Compostela. Danach noch an das Ende der Welt Fisterra und zum Rückflug wieder Santiago.

Meine Nächte würde ich eigentlich gerne im Freien verbringen, da die Herbergen ja angeblich hygienetechnisch sehr fragwürdig seien. Sollte ich ein Zelt mitnehmen? Isomatte? Schlafsack ist selbstredend  
Ich möchte auf jeden Fall vermeiden auf dem Weg festzustellen 2mal die Hälfte meines Gepäcks nicht zu benötigen.

Eventuell hat ja jemand Anregungen, Ideen, Kritiken oder sonstige Dinge die er/sie mir mit auf den Weg geben mag?!


----------



## Galleg2002 (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo, würde mich mal anschließen bei den fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe1984 (20. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte mich folgendermaßen bei der Frage beteiligen:

Wir wollen mitte Juli für 2 Wochen den Weg meistern/biken...

Hat jemand gute TIPPS IDEEN, wie man günstig mit dem Fahrrad nach Pamplona kommt oder in der nähe??? Wollen max. 800km entfernt von Santiago starten


----------



## Morgentot (23. Mai 2011)

also wir(2) sind von saint jean pied de port gestartet und dan über die Alpen nun gibt es zwei möglichkeiten einmal über die Straße bis nach santiago de compostela oder über dem Pilgerweg.
Der Pilgerweg ist auf jedenfall zu empfehlen (die letzten 200km sind etwas überlaufen).
Die Reise in Bus und Bahn ist etwas Komplieziert in Spanien da die Unternehmen die Fahrräder entweder nur in Folie verpackt mitnehmen oder im Karton solange genug Platz ist. 
Den Camino del Norte bin ich leider noch nicht gefahren aber wir waren auch mit dem Zelt unterwegs und hatten niergends ärger deswegen also Zelt auf jeden Fall, Isomatte würd ich mir Sparen.
In den Herbergen Schläfst du ja eh in den Schlafsäcken von daher gibt es da auch wenig Probleme wenn man dan einen Platz bekommt.  
Wünsche auf jeden fall viel Spass bei der Tour werde sie auch noch machen kannst ja dan mal berichten


----------



## joe1984 (23. Mai 2011)

wir haben uns mittlerweile etwas mehr informiert...
eine buchung, gem. reisebÃ¼ro bzw. einfach im i-net eingeben, kann ich nicht empfehlen...
preise lagen bei 2 mal umsteigen pro person ca. 650â¬

man muss sich gedanken machen...und so sind wir auf die idee gekommen (2 Personen):
1. Buchung Von HH-LÃ¼beck nach London (Hin und RÃ¼ckflug) = 162â¬
2. Buchung Von London nach Santander (Hinflug) = 140â¬
3. Buchung Von Santiago nach London (Hinflug) = 146â¬
Gesamtsumme= 448â¬ / 2 = 224â¬ pro Person im Juli 2011


----------



## zimtsternchen (23. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich das alles so lesen bekomme ich gleich wieder Fernweh... Ich bin 2009 mit meinem Freund und dessen Vater (Spanier, hilft ungemein bei der Kommunikation mit den Einwohnern in den Dörfchen und auf dem Land) 2 Wochen auf der Vía de la Plata (auch Mozarabischer Jakobsweg, verläuft von Sevilla nach Santiago) gelaufen. Gestartet wurde in Zamorra. Dann sind wir bis   Puebla de Sanabria gelaufen und von dort mit dem Zug nach Orense und die letzten 100km bis Santiago wieder gelaufen. (Insgesamt ca. 250km gelaufen).

Während der Tour haben wir viele Fahrradfahrende Pilger gesehen. Diese sind aber meist die (Bundes/Land)Strassen gefahren, weil die Wege mit dem Rad teilweise einfach nicht machbar waren. Wir haben es nicht bereut gelaufen zu sein, da man so den ursprünglichen Wegen und unwegsamen Gelände folgen  konnte und nicht auf (langweiligen) Strassen fahren musste.

Wer in der Wahl des Weges nicht festgelegt ist, dem würde ich diese Route empfehlen. Der Grund? Es ist nicht so überlaufen und "kommerziell" wie auf dem Camino Frances. Außerdem durchläuft man sehr verschiedene Vegetationszonen und kann jeder Tag aufs Neue entdecken, was es heißt gen Norden (verbunden mit mehr Feuchtigkeit und anderem Klima)  zu laufen. Der Camino del Norte soll auch sehr schön, aber (wie uns auf dem Weg auch erzählt wurde) auch sehr anspruchsvoll und teilweise gefährlich (Kletterpassagen) sein. 

Als Buchtipp kann ich die "Outdoor" Ausgaben des Conrad Stein Verlages empfehlen. (In unserem Fall Spanien: Jakobsweg, Via de la Plata) Die einzelnen Etappen mit Kilometerangaben und Wegbeschreibungen passen exakt und zu jedem Dorf / zu jeder Stadt ist beschrieben, wo man schlafen kann, ob es Lokas / Geschäfte / Krankenhäuser etc gibt... Dies ist sehr sinnvoll, da man entsprechend mit Lebenmittel- und Getränkeeinkäufen planen kann /muss. 

iBuen Camino!


----------



## Lakka (20. März 2012)

Frühlingszeit, Fernwehzeit 

Hab hier leider seit letztem Jahr nimmer reingeschaut, freue mich aber über eure Kommentare.

Zum Feedback des letzten Jahres:

Bin mit AirBerlin von Stuttgart über Mallorca nach Bilbao geflogen. Fahrradtransport kostete (damals noch) 25EUR jeweils für Hin un Rückflug. Sind nun teurer! Fahrrad kam gut an ... allerdings fehlte aus meiner Rahmentasche mein Multitool ... Bike war nicht wirklich verpackt, nur mit Karton an den empfindlichen Stellen gepolstert ... da hab ich was dazu gelernt 
Gesamt für Hin und Rückflug hab ich ca. 450EUR gelöhnt.

Ansonsten gibts nicht viel zu sagen dazu ... außer dass es wirklich fantastisch war. Im Norden ist das Wetter allerdings um einiges kühler ... ich hatte Ende Mai/Anfang Juni eigentlich nie über 20°C und es war oft bewölkt und nieselte/regnete auch 2-3mal.
Topographisch ist es nicht so ganz ohne dort oben ... auch das stellte ich mir anders vor. Auf den 900km legte ich 10000hm ... was jetzt nicht unbedingt sooo viel klingt ... und auch nicht wirklich stressig ist ... aber von einem Küstenweg erwartete ich mir was anderes ... war trotzdem toll 

Der größte Nachteil als Fahrrad"pilger" ist der dass man nur selten auf andere Radler trifft .. und die Fußgänger nur einen Tag bzw. Abend lang kennenlernt, da man diese am nächsten Tag abhängt. Mit dem Fahrrad legt man ca. 2-4 Fußgängeretappen am Tag zurück.

Was Zimtsternchen sagt kann ich bestätigen ... der Jakobsweg ist nicht immer fahrradtauglich. Hatte z.T. lange und stressige Uphilltragepassagen drin ... allerdings läuft auf dem Camino del Norte ständig eine Bundesstrasse quasi parallel zum Jakobsweg auf der, dank neuer Autobahn, recht wenig Verkehr ist ... außerdem ist quasi ständig ein 1,5-2m breiter Seitenstreifen vorhanden ... und, die größte Überraschung für mich: Die Spanier passen meistens ziemlich gut auf einen Radler auf. Auch der Umgang mit anderen Radlern (auch Rennradlern  ) war sehr lässig .. es wird immer gegrüsst und gewunken ... war wirklich spitze 

Mjoa ... und sonst ... Santiago sollte man sich nicht länger als 2 Tage antun ... der Trubel dort ist echt schlimm. Lieber schnell weiter nach Finisterre und dort noch 2-3-4Tage in Ruhe runterkommen und sich dann wieder gen Osten wenden 

Wie Zimtsternchen anspricht möchte ich in diesem Jahr eventuell auch die Via de la Plata fahren ... falls es mir zu Pfingsten noch reicht. Allerdings sind das (inkl. Fisterra) knapp 1200km wofür ich dann doch 2,5-3Wochen rechnen möchte.

Zum Schluss noch mein Fotoblog zum Camino:

http://mylakka.blogspot.com


Edit:
Ergänzend zum Gepäck: Ein Zelt hatte ich nun nicht dabei ... aber eine Isomatte .. welche vollkommen unnötig war. Allerdings muss ich gestehen dass ich recht häufig in Pensionen und Hotels nächtigte  Zum draußen schlafen wars einfach noch zu kalt und die Pilgerherbergen ... naja ... öfters mal nicht so mein Ding 
Ansonsten ... mein Rucksack (Deuter Attack 20l) war ein wenig zu klein  Für die nächste Tour lass ich mir nen Trans Alpine 30 raus ... der reicht dann aber auch locker.
Gesamtkosten beliefen sich auf ca. 1200EUR für 16 Tage.
Außerdem fuhr ich nicht den o.g. Weg über den Primitivo (ist im Gebirge und die Wetterlage war mehr als fraglich) sondern blieb komplett auf dem del Norte was ich als gute Entscheidung empfand. Recht wenig Pilger und in Galicien eine wunderschöne Landschaft.


----------

